# Ontario Target Champs - Caledon



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

OK, so who's going to the OAA Target Champs, Sept 13/14?

Come on, Fess up.

Bruce is requesting pre-registrations at Caledon's website http://www.archersofcaledon.org/forms/fmprereg.htm and looking for numbers for dinner on saturday night (he's bringing in a caterer), please email Bruce no later than Sept. 10 [email protected]. 

Here's the menu:
Grilled Beef and Chicken Shishkabobs
Baked Potatoes with Butter and Sour Cream
Hot Buttered Corn on the Cob
Caesar Salad – Hearts of Romaine Leaves, Garlic Croutons, Shaved Parmesan and Bacon Crisps
Fresh Bread Basket with Butter
Country Apple Crisp served with Vanilla Ice Cream and Caramel Sauce
Freshly Brewed Coffee and Tea or Canned Pop
with Cream, Milk, and Sugar

Adult and Junior $35.00 
Cadet and Cub/Pre cub $30.00

You can pay for dinner at the registration table, saturday morning.

Personally, I think the kids should be charged more and the adults less, those "little" guys can eat a lot!!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

We wanted to be there but we have some things planned on the saturday. All I really wanted to shoot was the 900 round but I can't only shoot one day so We are out.

Hope everyone has fun.

Miss Pink


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

What no Strawberry Rhubarb Pie!!!!!! Wish we could make it this year, but have fun anyway. :wink: Ken & Sally


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW  what a menu 

unfortunately I have other obligations that weekend :embara:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

That does sound tasty! I like how there's a lot of ands and very few ors. Me and my tent will be there. Anyone else camping?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

It's my little one's 4rth birthday party that weekend, at my house. Can't see me getting a pass on that :wink:

Enjoy everyone that does make it out


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Miss Pink. 

You can sign up and shoot only on Sunday if you wish. That's what I'm doing. I emailed Bruce last week and asked if it was possible. Yes was his answer.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

WOOO WHOOOO

Thanks Matt. I am guessing GreenArcher22 and I will be there then on sunday.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Miss Pink said:


> WOOO WHOOOO
> 
> Thanks Matt. I am guessing GreenArcher22 and I will be there then on sunday.



Just go to the Archer's of Caledon website and pre-register. Pay when you get there Sunday. $25.00


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry guys.... I am feeding the bears and hopefully letting the air out of one 

Chris


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

pinto not coming, eagle not coming, araz not coming. It's like the Spring Classic again - what's the use of having all them purty Target Martins if you don't show up with them? 

Looks like the Corpulent Crew (Matty, Matty and Me) will have to hold up the Martin Banner on our own.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I'm in ..*

I'll be going..

G


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> pinto not coming, eagle not coming, araz not coming. It's like the Spring Classic again - what's the use of having all them purty Target Martins if you don't show up with them?


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

What rounds do you shoot at said event?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

DsrtRat said:


> What rounds do you shoot at said event?


:wink: Too Many Arrows for you :wink:
Saturday is a 1440 FITA (90,70,50,30m for you) 36 arrows each distance for 144 arrows total, Sunday is a 900 Round (?55,45,35m?), 30 arrows each distance. I think there is supposed to be an Elimination Round on Sunday after the 900, but that part is voluntary, and does not count towards the championship award.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> pinto not coming, eagle not coming, araz not coming. It's like the Spring Classic again - what's the use of having all them purty Target Martins if you don't show up with them?
> 
> Looks like the Corpulent Crew (Matty, Matty and Me) will have to hold up the Martin Banner on our own.



I can't speak for the other Martin staff members......... but I'm boycotting :wink: Besides, all my airmiles are used up for this season :tongue:

Please forward all your comments to Puggles


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Grey Eagle said:


> I can't speak for the other Martin staff members......... but I'm boycotting :wink: Besides, all my airmiles are used up for this season :tongue:
> 
> Please forward all your comments to Puggles


You get air service to Caledon? Now I know why the IFAA considers you a pro:wink:

What the devil is a puggles? Sounds like something wet a puppy leaves on the kitchen floor


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> I can't speak for the other Martin staff members......... but I'm boycotting :wink: Besides, all my airmiles are used up for this season :tongue:
> 
> Please forward all your comments to Puggles


Can you come up with anymore excuses as to why you aren't coming? :tongue:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Did I mention that I am hunting Bears?.... with my Martin?.... Can't wait. Did some baiting Saturday and all looks good. Got the itch when I got to the bait site.... not the poision ivy one either:wink::wink:

Bring on the bears....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

araz - you can hunt bears any time. This is a once-a-year thing.

pinto - let's hear YOUR excuse... 

GE I can understand - he has half a dozen or so females to contend with...you can't fight those odds.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> araz - you can hunt bears any time. This is a once-a-year thing.
> 
> pinto - let's hear YOUR excuse...
> 
> GE I can understand - he has half a dozen or so females to contend with...you can't fight those odds.


I imagine Pinto will be shopping for new hunting cloths at Reitmans


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I imagine Pinto will be shopping for new hunting cloths at Reitmans


now that's funny :lol:

nope, it's our annual "work party" weekend at the hunt camp, building blinds, setting up treestands etc.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

pintojk said:


> now that's funny :lol:
> 
> nope, it's our annual "work party" weekend at the hunt camp, building blinds, setting up treestands etc.


What? No Gucciflage? I was lookin forward to pics


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Any results from today?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Dietmar 1409, Timmer 1376, Andy F 1374, a few guys in the 1350s and 40s and on down. Fifi was 1384 or thereabouts. Chris D in recurve shot 1336.

Nearly perfect conditions - dead calm and overcast all day, slight drizzle for the 30M.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Wow great shooting you guys! Ken


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

So... nice weather today


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

hoody123 said:


> So... nice weather today


Wouldn't surprise me to see vapor trails coming off arrows today


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Mr. Black Magic said:


> Wouldn't surprise me to see vapor trails coming off arrows today


Well, after all, it is a Sunday, and there is a shoot on - Gotta be raining!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

hoody123 said:


> Well, after all, it is a Sunday, and there is a shoot on - Gotta be raining!!!!!!!!!!


It's the humidity man. It's as if Ike picked up all the weather in New Orleans and dropped it on us Bloody Yanks and free trade!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Believe it or not gentlemen the day started out with overcast skies and some slight drizzle. But about half way it shaped up into a great day with mostly sunny skies. All in all a great day with a bunch of great people, shooting some great scores and having a lot of fun. 

Thanks to the OAA and The Archer's of Caledon for putting on the shoot.

And congrats to Dietmar for shooting another 1400+ score this weekend. 1409!!!! Not to shabby for an old guy. :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*don't forget the 899*



Moparmatty said:


> Believe it or not gentlemen the day started out with overcast skies and some slight drizzle. But about half way it shaped up into a great day with mostly sunny skies. All in all a great day with a bunch of great people, shooting some great scores and having a lot of fun.
> 
> Thanks to the OAA and The Archer's of Caledon for putting on the shoot.
> 
> And congrats to Dietmar for shooting another 1400+ score this weekend. 1409!!!! Not to shabby for an old guy. :thumb:


and don't forget that 899 on sunday... 

G


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

good shooting Dietmar  ..... how'd everyone else do ???


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*do*

Open 
Dietmar
Tim watts
Andrew Fagan

FSU
Dave Mcquaker
Gilles Poulin
Matt Mclean

W FSU
FiFI
Kim Wheiler
Ashley Gardner

Olympic
Chrispen
Dude Mozar
JD

can't remember the other 57 divisions and age groups..


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> and don't forget that 899 on sunday...
> 
> G


:wink:


----------



## tweaky (Sep 15, 2008)

Dietmar... Thanks for the advice on Saturday, it helped.

Probably should put the Allan Keys away though... and, we may still need the rope... 

This was my first 1440 & 900, it was amazing to see the level of shooting skill that's out there... WOW!!!

---

Dietmar congratulations... On another 1400+.

Dietmar, Mat, Alex and Victor... congratulations on the hardware all of you were able to bring home!


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*Results*

Results are up.

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_results&id=255&Itemid=171


----------

